# Black Mamba Venom tab review and test



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

MK Archery has been doing some testing, we are planning to co-brand or make private label tabs with custom colors to match our risers. Obviously we have tested a couple of very popular tabs and recently tested the Black Mamba Venom tab with the strap and buckle. We have been using a very popular brass tab and have had great results with it. With much apprehension, we tested this new tab. 

This is our initial findings. So far, we are quite happy and will continue.

The Black Mamba Venom tab strapped on fingers very comfortably and also was very secure without cutting off the blood flow. It is really hard to get really secure finger straps without often pinching the fingers. The tab leather was also very large out of the box, so we had to cut it to fit, which wasn't a problem. Really appreciated the fact that there was enough leather- better to have more and trim off the unnecessary than wishing there was more. Thus the leather coverage was excellent. 

The tab is very light and I was initially very resistant to changing the weight in my hand to this lighter model. The palm plate was also removed which was also very uncomfortable at first. At initial draw, the hand felt very light, not what I expected and a bit awkward since I was used to the weight in the older tab that I used. But the release was amazing, I have been struggling with a pluckier release. The lighter tab and the tight straps allowed my hands to come of the string much faster and smoother. The arrows seemed to have more speed and were generally higher and slightly to the right. 

This was just our initial testing and we will have some more time in the next couple of days to evaluate this tab. We rarely write reviews about non MK products, but we were pleasantly surprised by our findings. Some of us are resistant to change and want to use what we have been using. I am bit like that and am just happy to report some of my interesting findings as we look to develop products. 

Eddie


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

Good to hear, as I am expecting mine to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Great product. Love mine. High quality cordovan leather on their tabs. Finger spacer was a bit intrusive in that it would come in contact with my arrow a bit too easily when I was placing my fingers on the string. No biggie - nothing a little DIY couldn't fix. I believe they've done some redesign to fix that issue since I got mine.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

My Black Mamba arrived yesterday (Wed. Aug. 14, 2013). 

I don't have much to compare to. A trusted advisor in these forums derides the Mamba in favor of AAE Elite Cavalier Cordovan -- at about half the cost, and which I find myself continuing to consider. 

One feature on a tab I consider crucial (Just from a design point of view, I'm hardly competitive! I shoot bow & arrow, not considering myself an "archer" at this stage.) One feature I like is a secure strap, not stretchy elastic. I want to securely strap my tab in place. 

Cordovan face is hugely, generously over-sized and intended to be trimmed to fit. Mamba web site provides some instruction for this. (But I have questions, which is why I'm posting here.) Cordovan face is backed by a second "suede" looking leather. All secured to the base plate with flat mounted, countersunk Allen screws -- 5 screws along the back edge, 3 screws across the front. 

Finger strap affords set-up for 1, 2, or 3 finger loop options. Set w/ stainless buckle which levers over and secures strap w/ small "teeth" against the buckle base. Buckle is well designed. "Teeth" are small and smooth edged, not going to "bite" or otherwise damage the nylon strap with repeated use. Strap is secured w/ Allen screw into base. Strap is a readily replaceable. 

Axios finger spacer is secured w/ 1 Allen screw and washer -- larger than the other mounting screws, large enough and w/ a washer that makes a single screw fix point adequate to the function/design. Molding line allows precise alignment of the spacer with the split finger groove in the tab. I opted for the long Axios. Short Axios is for shorter fingers, smaller hands. My hands are average to moderately large. Finger spacer in large looks to be the right size for me -- for a deep hook hold on the string/arrow. Axios spacer sits snugly into the knuckle base of the fingers. 

Stainless shelf, secured by two stainless Allen screws. Adjusts along a slot in the shelf, thee mounting holes in the tab base allows some adequate range of adjustment options. 

-- The whole of the design being readily adjustable, maintenance friendly, strong, durable, secure. 

I concede that I haven't used this tab as yet. General impression -- and I have only the EW Bateman 3 Under Cordovan to compare to -- is that design, finish, fit are all very nicely done. 

I need to trim to fit and so MY QUESTION HERE -- 

Carpenters, cabinet makers etc. rule of thumb is "Cut large! You can always trim smaller, but you can't trim larger." I'm a NOOB, neophyte to archery, tabs, and the fine points of release. (But I don't pluck!) 

This tab extends far beyond the ends of the fingers. Also extends below the 3rd (ring) finger. I expect I want to trim back just slightly under the finger tips, back to just beyond the finger pad contact area if one was to set one's hand/fingers flat on a table surface. 

The extension below the 3rd (ring) finger doesn't seem to be in the way, nor does the extension above the index finger. Top to bottom extensions of the leather tab seem about the right size. 

My concern it trimming the tab length to fit. Seems like a LOT of material to cut back. And yet this is precisely why the tab is made oversize -- to afford trim to fit. Online manual instructs to "nock an arrow, draw the string and have a partner mark your finger ends on the tab." I don't have a partner -- I expect I can set up a string to draw against and mark this trim line myself, being conservative about "trim too long rather than too short." 

What's the trim point beyond the finger pad contact and the end of the finger? Any general rule? 

Black Mamba looks like a great design -- not that I have any basis for comparison. 

I considered the KSL Brass/Cordovan and nixed it because of the elastic strap, and some reviews noting that the base is a "palm full of swelled base." 

Considered the Win & Win. SF 360 Cordovan, in passing, from online photos and reviews. 

Still looking at the AAE Cavalier Elite Cordovan -- at about half the cost of the Mamba. But I don't have access to actually holding and comparing, only online photos/reviews. 

"Tabs are a personal choice."


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Xero said:


> My Black Mamba arrived yesterday (Wed. Aug. 14, 2013).
> 
> I don't have much to compare to. A trusted advisor in these forums derides the Mamba in favor of AAE Elite Cavalier Cordovan -- at about half the cost, and which I find myself continuing to consider.
> 
> ...


We have sizing and trimming instructions on our site.

http://www.bma-online.com/tabsizing.html

Our retail packaging includes the trimming instructions. We will be including them with orders from our website from now on. To be honest, I just forgot about the need for that since it available on our website. Cordovan is expensive and we know that nobody wants to cut too much.

Just go slow in adjusting the fit of your tab. It is designed to be customized just for you. Measure twice and cut once is not the right method here. Cut, then cut, then cut again. Just as a tip, a picture or a video at full draw can help you cut to just what you need. We use high speed video to assure that Matt has just the amount of leather.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTyQo6ui7RQ

Thank you for your support.

Gary


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

MKArchery said:


> MK Archery has been doing some testing, we are planning to co-brand or make private label tabs with custom colors to match our risers. Obviously we have tested a couple of very popular tabs and recently tested the Black Mamba Venom tab with the strap and buckle. We have been using a very popular brass tab and have had great results with it. With much apprehension, we tested this new tab.
> 
> This is our initial findings. So far, we are quite happy and will continue.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eddie. We are very excited to be working with you, and really happy you are happy with our product.

Gary


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I just bought a second one as a backup. I went with the original spacer which works perfectly for me. There are now multiple spacer options.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Xero,

I happen to own the 2 tabs mentioned in your reply. I don't want to say those tabs are not good, because everyone has a different preference, so let's focus on the things I really appreciate about the tab after testing it a bit more.

1)Their strap and buckle design is amazing, I really like my tab super tight, this tab allowed it to stick really close to the hand. It became an extension of my fingers and palm. When using elastic models, I literally had the elastic so tight it would make my fingers purple, this is the only way I could produce close feeling I desired. 

2)The extra amount of cordovan leather was great, some tabs do not come with enough. I was able to cut the leather to the exact desired amount that I required and made myself a truly custom tab. I know it's a pain in the but to get it perfect, but after it is all said and done. I am super happy with the results. I am still trimming a bit more and hope to get it exactly where I want it. 

3)Yes the price is not cheap, but it also isn't the most expensive either. I would love to have paid less, but don't feel there is a better tab, more expensive or cheaper.

4)Finger spacing, the spacer is really unique and just realized as I used it more. My fingers are spaced a lot more apart and I don't feel I need to worry about pinching the arrow or have to squeeze my joint to get more clearance. The spacer also has a nice rubber center which also helps that sensitive area in the inside of the fingers. Very subtle and didn't think it would make a big difference, but does.

5)Lastly, the tab stays really tight and might save me from calluses I think were generated when the tab was sliding around at release. I am doing some research to see if it was from lack of leather protection, movement from the elastic stretch at release, bad form or a lot of practice. Either way, I will update you guys soon.

These are my additional findings as I test this tab. Overall pretty happy. I will adding a shelf and seeing if it performs better. Update coming soon.

Eddie


----------



## SoMe0nE2tAlK2 (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried to see if the finger spacers will bolt onto the Cavalier tabs?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I put my order in a few hours ago. Ive been eyeing the Black Mamba tab for a long time but it didnt come out fast enough for USAT season. Now that its over (and now that im thoroughly upset at my performance ) I am going to try out another tab. I like my tab really tight in my hand and my current elastic tab is kinda lacking. Though I feel like im going to miss the palm plate...


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

SoMe0nE2tAlK2 said:


> Has anyone tried to see if the finger spacers will bolt onto the Cavalier tabs?


As far we know, it should fit on every tab. The Long AXIOS space may need a slight modification if the plate hole is deep into the plate. The other spacers will be fine.

Gary


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

SoMe0nE2tAlK2 said:


> Has anyone tried to see if the finger spacers will bolt onto the Cavalier tabs?


The spacer should attach to any plate with a hole in it. The screw/washer attach to the spacer, not the plate. If there's a hole in the Cavalier plate for a finger spacer the Axios should fit. Front/back placement may be an issue, but the Axios secures through a hole and to itself, not the plate. 

Strap secure -- Yeah! Nylon strap that fine tunes. This can be set up for 1 loop, 2 loop, 3 loop. And you can loop the finger/fingers of your choice. Snugs down, fine tunes, and stays where you set it. Elastic won't adjust like this! 

Measure and trim, trim, trim, trim, trim . . . Start at the large end and sneak up on the fine tuning! 

So my next NOOB question is -- What's the deal on the jaw ledge? I understand that it provides a flat surface to contact the jaw, and that anchor position is all personal. Anything else I need to understand? 

-------------------- 

Right now I'm moving data from one laptop to a new one . . . So I can give the old one to a colleague who is doing grad. school and needs a laptop. Don't lets not talk to me about moving iTunes files!


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Arsi said:


> I put my order in a few hours ago. Ive been eyeing the Black Mamba tab for a long time but it didnt come out fast enough for USAT season. Now that its over (and now that im thoroughly upset at my performance ) I am going to try out another tab. I like my tab really tight in my hand and my current elastic tab is kinda lacking. Though I feel like im going to miss the palm plate...


We received your order and is going out today. This tab is going to feel very very different than what your are use to. Give it some time. Take your time trimming and if you have any questions please feel free to call us.

We designed this tab and spacer to work in a specific way. The palm plate on the tab you are using would defeat the purpose of the our angled spacer in its current design, so we do not recommend putting on our tabs.

Gary


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

gairsz said:


> We received your order and is going out today. This tab is going to feel very very different than what your are use to. Give it some time. Take your time trimming and if you have any questions please feel free to call us.
> 
> We designed this tab and spacer to work in a specific way. The palm plate on the tab you are using would defeat the purpose of the our angled spacer in its current design, so we do not recommend putting on our tabs.
> 
> Gary


Gotcha! Thanks for the heads up. Im looking forward to using this. Ive been following you guys closely when you were releasing info on the Axios spacer and it just looked awesome.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

All I know is, I cannot resist a well-designed product named after Megamind's scariest costume!






All kidding aside, I'm getting a Black Mamba Venom tab when it's time to upgrade. In the meantime I may just get the spacer...

-Kent W.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> All I know is, I cannot resist a well-designed product named after Megamind's scariest costume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We here are all laughing our butts off. Thanks that.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to say, but this is the real black mamba!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPw6hvYC-p4


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you a sponsor on AT? If not you should consider not promoting your products on here. A lot of folks pay good money to advertise here. You thread seems like a bogus inquiry.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

ArtV said:


> Are you a sponsor on AT? If not you should consider not promoting your products on here. A lot of folks pay good money to advertise here. You thread seems like a bogus inquiry.


That would be a yes, sponsor.

"Black Mamba" is a snake! 

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/content/animals/animals/reptiles/blackmamba.htm


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

ArtV, 
I am a sponsor of AT, I put this up on my own accord and just wanted to get feedback from the AT members. MK Archery is considering working with Black Mamba and possibly having them make some exclusive designs for us. Some of the items on their tabs are patented, so I believe this isn't a violation of the rules. If it is, please let me know and I will always stay within the guidelines. This is an independent review and like I said before, this tab isn't for everyone. So far so good and it is possible we may not use this tab. This is all preliminary and going through the testing phase. 

Eddie


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

SoMe0nE2tAlK2 said:


> Has anyone tried to see if the finger spacers will bolt onto the Cavalier tabs?


Hi, Yes it does. Here is a photo of my Elite Tab with a black mamba spacer and elastic strap I used instead of
the paracord. Have not found a better shooting tab than this one and don't plan on changing it at all.
Regards
Norman


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

gairsz said:


> We here are all laughing our butts off. Thanks that.


Oh yeah? That's not all!






When I get one, I will refer to it in whispered tones as "the Black Mambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah"!

To address other comments, I did know it's a snake. As for Kobe Bryant - I'm not a basketball fan, so I prefer to think in terms of Megamind...:smile:

-Kent W.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Very funny stuff. We are from southern california, so yes we are Laker fans.


----------



## MagneticLobster (Dec 24, 2012)

gairsz said:


> As far we know, it should fit on every tab. The Long AXIOS space may need a slight modification if the plate hole is deep into the plate. The other spacers will be fine.
> 
> Gary



Just a couple of days ago I was able to mount the long Axios spacer on my (Medium size) AAE tab. You have to use the forward hole (the one closer to the bowstring), and it took a couple of attempts to get the screw in, but it works just fine.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

MagneticLobster said:


> Just a couple of days ago I was able to mount the long Axios spacer on my (Medium size) AAE tab. You have to use the forward hole (the one closer to the bowstring), and it took a couple of attempts to get the screw in, but it works just fine.


Thanks. Good to to know. How is it working for you?


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahh so the finger spacer fits the ksl tab? - might give it a try someday if that's the case - though I am very happy ATM with what I have. 

Maybe the grass is greener.......


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Would the Axios spacer fit on a Cartel Smart Tab?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

need-a-bow said:


> Would the Axios spacer fit on a Cartel Smart Tab?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The Venom Spacer and the AXIOS Short will fit without any modification. The Angle on the AXIOS Long should fit but there might a little modification because the depth from the edge of the plate to the spacer hole may interfere with the angle of the spacer. I have not had the opportunity to test other tabs with our space, so if others have please let us know.

We designed the spacer to work with our strap and buckle, so we obviously think the spacer works best with our entire system. If it works on other tabs that is great.

Gary


----------



## MagneticLobster (Dec 24, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Ahh so the finger spacer fits the ksl tab? - might give it a try someday if that's the case - though I am very happy ATM with what I have.


I should clarify -- I meant the AAE Cavalier/Elite tab. I don't have any experience with the KSL tab.



gairsz said:


> Thanks. Good to to know. How is it working for you?


Short answer: No complaints.
Longer answer: I have an issue that my index finger tends to be pressed down into the nock at anchor. As a result I've tried a few different spacers, including two that I made myself.
The best finger spacer I have had is the one I made for myself out of wood. But I took it on and off one time too many, and now the screw threads are stripped.
The long axios doesn't completely solve the problem of touching the nock, but I like it better than any of the other commercially available ones I've tried.
At some point perhaps I'll have to figure out a way to adjust my anchor instead of trying to solve the problem via the finger spacer.

A perk of living in California (and a result of super prompt customer service) is that the spacer arrived at my house less than 24 hours after I ordered it!


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

MagneticLobster said:


> I have an issue that my index finger tends to be pressed down into the nock at anchor. As a result I've tried a few different spacers, including two that I made myself.
> 
> The long axios doesn't completely solve the problem of touching the nock, but I like it better than any of the other commercially available ones I've tried.
> At some point perhaps I'll have to figure out a way to adjust my anchor instead of trying to solve the problem via the finger spacer.


We designed the spacer to be squeezed between the fingers with the strap to help prevent the string from leveraging the ends of the fingers down while drawing. If you are using elastic or just a strap on the middle finger then the full potential of the AXIOS spacer will not be reached. Also, if your fingers are very very long our spacer may not help you either. We tried to make a spacer that would fit most people, and the short spacers for others with short fingers. We don't have anything for the other end of the bell curve.

My son's fingers are quite long and at times he has shot a modified spacer that angles even closer to the arrow nock. He is currently shooting a longs AXIOS Spacer.

Thank you for giving us a chance.

Gary


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Hesitant to trim my Mamba -- 

It's sitting on the bench. I've put it on, cinched it up, looked at the cordovan, and backing, lined it up w/ a string, looked at where I would trim, marked it. 

Hesitant as hell to start trimming -- And YEAH I understand the concept about starting off w/ the long trim and sneaking up on it. 

I understand that in the end I can buy new cordovan and backing . . . 

Sort of like driving the brand-new truck off the lot.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*Trim To Fit*

Braved into the trimming . . . It's scary, and I've been avoiding it. 

String up the bow, nock an arrow, position the tab and mark -- on the "suede backing" side. Curled around a string and nock, the backing side is longer than the cordovan side. 

Different lengths of the two leather pieces are important considerations when trimming! I marked w/ Magic Marker, and started the cut on the wide, outside edge of the mark. About at the end of the finger-tips. I trimmed on the tabs as they were "hooked" in a bend. I used an X-acto Knife, and curved the tab across the edge of a cutting board secured in a vise. 

You need to trim the cordovan side as it curves around the string in a deep hook. 

I managed to get it right. The groove between the fingers, index and second finger, seems to converge in the deep hook. I opened this up a bit, very slightly. 

Used a Dremel w/ a sandpaper drum to smooth up the edges, contour the tab. All this trimming needs to be done with the tab in a hook position, NOT FLAT. The backing (suede) and the cordovan face are different lengths along the radius of a hook. Flattened out, the backing extends longer than the cordovan face. 

I expect that the longer backing does not contact the string on release. But then this is certainly food for speculation. 

Dremel and the sandpaper drum is a nice tool for smoothing the contours, but it needs to be use with great care and an eye to ensure it's not grinding on the Axios spreader or any of the other parts. I used some coarse grit sandpaper to smooth edges, contours, and finish by hand. 

Fit and trim looks good to me. Trimming this tab takes some thought and attention to details. The radius on the hook causes the two leather tabs -- suede backing and cordovan face -- to be different lengths. Cordovan is shorter than the backing. On release the longer backing doesn't seem to contact the string. 

Go slow! Give it some thought, check your trim, easy to cut shorter. Impossible to cut longer! 

-- But then, they sell replacement cordovan and backing . . .


----------

